# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ثبت نام کنکور فووریی

## .Delaram

سلام
 من اطلاعتمو درست میزنم ولی میگ خطایی رخ داده 
کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟

----------


## khansar

سلام . یه سوال ؟ زمان زیادی طول دادی ثبت نام رو؟

----------


## .Delaram

> سلام . یه سوال ؟ زمان زیادی طول دادی ثبت نام رو؟


سلام نه

----------


## Dream come true

شاید یه جایی از اطلاعاتت غلطه
نظام جدید هستی ؟نظامت اول کار درست انتخاب کردی ؟
اگه همه چی درسته صفحه رو کامل ببند از اول شروع کن ببین درست میشه

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

این مشکل برای منم پیش میاد نمیدونم چیکار کنم میخواستم تاپیک بزنم که شما زدی دوستان اگه کسی میدونه مشکل کجاس بگه مرسی

----------


## Rubiker

برای منم بود. متوجه شدم نتم ضعیفه. بعدش حل شد

----------


## Zaniar3444

> سلام
>  من اطلاعتمو درست میزنم ولی میگ خطایی رخ داده 
> کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟


منم الان ثبت میزنم اینجوریه تکلیف چیه توطیه سنجش نباشه باژ دو روز تمدید کنه بیشتر ثبت نام کنن

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
>  من اطلاعتمو درست میزنم ولی میگ خطایی رخ داده 
> کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟


احتمالا مشکل از سایت هست....یه وقت دیگه امتحان کن

----------


## khansar

والا ازمن 4-5 بار این طوری شد . شاید مشکل از سیستمه .

----------


## mlt

سایت هنوز مشکل داره؟یعنی هنور نمیشه ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

مشکل از سنجشه! پنجشنبه هم چند ساعت رد میکرد

----------


## mlt

ممد هم الکنون اوضاع چطوره؟ :Yahoo (4): 
هنوزم ***ه؟


> مشکل از سنجشه! پنجشنبه هم چند ساعت رد میکرد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ممد هم الکنون اوضاع چطوره؟
> هنوزم ***ه؟



نه الان واس من رفتش

----------


## Amirxray

سلام من کنکور سوممه دانشجوی پیام نورم کد نظام وظیفه چی باید بزنم؟
الان 5 زدم

----------


## .Delaram

> منم الان ثبت میزنم اینجوریه تکلیف چیه������ توطیه سنجش نباشه باژ دو روز تمدید کنه بیشتر ثبت نام کنن


مشکل از سایت سنجش بود من امروز صبح انجام دادم که شد

----------


## .Delaram

> این مشکل برای منم پیش میاد نمیدونم چیکار کنم میخواستم تاپیک بزنم که شما زدی دوستان اگه کسی میدونه مشکل کجاس بگه مرسی


الان امتحان کن ممکنه بشه من صبح دوباره رفتم شد

----------


## hossein-ml

> سلام من کنکور سوممه دانشجوی پیام نورم کد نظام وظیفه چی باید بزنم؟
> الان 5 زدم


خیلی مهم نیس چه کدی بزنی ولی مال شما 9 عه چون بعد قبولی باید انصراف بدی

----------


## Zaniar3444

> مشکل از سایت سنجش بود من امروز صبح انجام دادم که شد


بله دیشب ساعت حدودای ۲ درست شد

----------

